# 2012 Turkey Hunting Contest Sign up Thread



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey guys, I figure its about time to have the sign up thread for our annual youth turkey hunting contest. Same rules as last year. So, sign up!!

Jake


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm in!!!!!! Why don't we add the rules for some of the noobs!?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

You mind finding the link for me Parker? I can't get on my computer.

Jake


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm in


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I have no idea what I'm supposed to look for!!  Sorry... And it seems many of the young archers are doing the adult one!?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

parkerd said:


> I have no idea what I'm supposed to look for!!  Sorry... And it seems many of the young archers are doing the adult one!?


They usually do both. Thanks for trying!! Ill find it when I get on the computer.

Jake


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Im in


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

Im in! Hopefully i can finally get one down this year


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Im in


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

im in!


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

I am in I will try


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

im in can we use a gun?


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

im in


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Unfortunately, we dont have a turkey season were i live. Im out :angry:


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

deerhunter 13 said:


> im in can we use a gun?


I'm pretty sure you can but you get extra points if you shoot it with a bow. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Im in on this one


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Im in, i know ill fill both of my tags


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm in!!!!!


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

im in


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

1.)Only one turkey per person. 
2.)Turkeys can be substituted for smaller turkeys.
3.)Scoring system: spur length+beard length+weight=total score+25 points if shot with bow.
4.)Must have pics. Pic must include weapon used to harvest animal, and piece of paper with date snd team number.

Jake


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

im in, but what about the hunting league kill thread?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

What about it? Thats a year long contest. This is just for turkey.

Jake


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

It includes turkey


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats fine. You can enter it into both contests.

Jake


----------



## Indianayounggun (Feb 11, 2010)

im in for sure


----------



## bobdvm (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

count me in


----------



## ajd2222 (Feb 12, 2012)

im in


bear apprentice bow, draw length of 23", trophy ridge whisker biscuit, tru glow sight, limbsaver x-coil stabilizer, beman 26" junior arrows, true fire release


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm in!!!!!! Hoping to get one with a bow this year! Had a really tough season last year.


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

Okay thanks jake


Tyler


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm in. Had a really good season last year just missed all 4 turkeys.


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

im in


----------



## Srongchoo (Jan 11, 2012)

okay, im in. this is my first year doing this contest (but not my first turkey.) so what are the rules? i mean is there another thread that i have to post in or something before i can do it? after i kill one, where do i post the pictures to?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ill make a kill thread when the contest starts.

Jake


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

im in


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

whos teams


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

beartruth211624 said:


> whos teams


Im still waiting for more people to sign up.


Jake


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

ok thannks


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

im in for this


----------



## Bigsho69 (Aug 10, 2006)

Sign me up


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

If its not to late im in


----------



## 304boggs438 (Mar 31, 2011)

prolly to late didnt find it till last night on my iPhone id really like to be in if you could place me on a team id greatly appreciate it


----------



## Herterskid (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm in if it's not to late.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

when do we get our teams?


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Every man for himself.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

whos in it


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

If I havent already signed up I'll join


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbuckboy12 (Jan 26, 2012)

Im in.


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

Im in This Year!


----------



## indian_08 (Sep 9, 2008)

im in


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Alright guys. Sign-ups are closed. Ill get teams made up tonight.


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

TheHunter831 said:


> I'm in!!!!!! Hoping to get one with a bow this year! Had a really tough season last year.


me to didn't get one last year but I got one with a shotgun in 2010


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Is it the same rules as last year? because i got 2 down with the gun


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Same rules. One turkey per person, substitutions allowed. 15 points extra for bow kills.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Where do we enter them?


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Where do we enter them?


x2?????????? And what team am I on????


----------



## Srongchoo (Jan 11, 2012)

he said earlier that he will make a kill thread. i hope he puts the link on this page or i wont be able to find it! lol


----------



## Srongchoo (Jan 11, 2012)

you get the teams?


----------



## beararcher1 (Oct 3, 2010)

im in!!!


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Teams?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

We may not be doing it. Considering here it is mid April and Jake aint been back on...


----------



## Srongchoo (Jan 11, 2012)

i guess we arent doing the contest, but i will start a kill thread where people can just put on their turkey


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey guys, really sorry about the contest. I've just been super busy here lately.


----------

